
Appeals court rules ACA’s individual mandate unconstitutional - hanging
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/appeals-court-rules-acas-individual-mandate-unconstitutional-lower-court-to-decide-whether-rest-of-law-can-stand-without-it/2019/12/18/3443fd3e-c03c-11e9-b873-63ace636af08_story.html
======
tantalor
The individual mandate doesn't exist anymore. In 2017 Congress removed it
starting in 2019.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patient_Protection_and_Afforda...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patient_Protection_and_Affordable_Care_Act)

~~~
hanging
But this ruling means it can't be done ever again (barring a Constitutional
Amendment).

~~~
tssva
Both your comment and the parent comment are incorrect. First the individual
mandate was not removed. The fine for not complying with the individual
mandate was reduced to $0 but the mandate was not removed. This ruling states
that since the fine is now $0 it can no longer be considered a tax and
therefore is unconstitutional. Based upon this ruling a reimplementation of
the individual mandate with a fine above $0 attached would be constitutional.

------
hanging
Full title: "Appeals court rules ACA’s individual mandate unconstitutional;
lower court to decide whether rest of law can stand without it"

